# Class Clowns and Crowds



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Saturday had the Weber near Taggart and Croydon packed with fly fishers from a fly fishing class. Is this the normal haunt for these classes or do they migrate around a bit? And is there a way to find out the class schedule in advance so we can avoided these places on graduation day?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think it's a fairly normal spot for some of the winter classes. Not sure where you can find the schedule. Easy enough to move up or down stream, but I would probably have been a little annoyed to find out the holes I was planning on fishing were occupied, by a class or otherwise.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Actually, it wasn't that easy to move up and down. The class spreads out through a pretty good area. I had to travel several miles to find the next spot. It's okay, I just thought if we knew the class schedule and area they are in, we can plan accordingly. Maybe something for the class organizers to think about so that they can be more cordial.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

My 10 year old nephew was in that class and caught his first fish on his new fly rod! I think it is great they do this. They move around. I believe they will be somewhere on the Provo next weekend.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It is great. Do you know if they will be on the middle or lower Provo? It would be really neat if the organizers could post somewhere ahead of time where they will be so others can plan accordingly. Maybe too much of a hassle.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> It is great. Do you know if they will be on the middle or lower Provo? It would be really neat if the organizers could post somewhere ahead of time where they will be so others can plan accordingly. Maybe too much of a hassle.


The lower I believe is what he said.


----------

